# Bullet Bobber



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

I was surfing around on walleyes inc and I stumbled upon this little gadget. Seems like it would work nicely for casting plugs from shore (in an area where you have little to no one around you of course :evil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaOy9SdjHTk&feature=channel_page


----------



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

These are a pretty cool item and I like the video. The only problem is the video says its only for slow current. Lurh jensen makes a side planer for fishing from shore that can be used in fast current as well. Has anyone tried any of these for steelhead?


----------



## BulBob (Apr 23, 2011)

BulletBobbers and Duafins can handle moderate currents and the big advantage is that they flip direction when given a tug - you can steer them. 

I have caught Steelhead, Walleye, LM Bass, SM Bass, Crapie, Pike and many more fish with them.


----------

